# Another Roller Video



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha All,
Here is a video that I shot of my kit. Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYk7lglJZqc


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Dexter,

What a wonderful video , you should get a lot of hits on that one!!! It is truly a celebration!!!

I am going to share it with my boys-they are pigeon enthusiasts.

I LOVE the view and enjoyed your birds "antics" in flight as well as the music. Wish I could see them fly in person. 

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It's raining pigeons!....LOL. some rolled down for a long time, that was neat to see.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

IF this is your old hen kit, I can't imagine what your youngsters or yournger birds are doing out in the wild blue sky... 

I'd love to see them!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's a very cool and GOOD video. I've only seen Rollers live once and they were so far up, we couldn't REALLY see them, but it was cool watching them "fall" from the sky and then take off flying again.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

man that's cool no wonder people have them  my father wins show's with thoes there neet thank's for posting


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha All,
Thanks for the great coments. I'm just glad that I got all of the girls home after flying them in the storm on Saturday.



Trees Gray said:


> IF this is your old hen kit, I can't imagine what your youngsters or yournger birds are doing out in the wild blue sky...
> 
> I'd love to see them!!


Hi Treesa,
As far as rollers go, the old bird team is where the cream of the crop is at. The young bird team will usually show more "activity" but the real quality rolling will be in the "old" (1 year and older) bird team. If you are ever in the neighborhood you're more than welcome to stop by. 
That invite goes for everyone here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are certainly wonderful birds, and rolling well, I appreciate the invite and appreciate you sharing the video of the "girls". I'm glad all they ALL made it home, what a blessing.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Dexter, Great video!! AND an EXCELLENT Tune!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree thats a great video and when I watched the video I was wondering why you almost lost them but then read further on about the storm so glad it all worked out for you in the end ,those must be some tuf little birds you got they


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Terrific video, Dexter! You did a great videography job and also of putting it all together for us with music even!

Terry


----------

